# Where to buy outdoor cable



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Want to add a security light to my driveway, will be taking power from light in the back garden but cant find any cable, needs to be 6mm for the light, iv found a weatherproof junction box but cant find any cable that i can use outdoors that i can just pin to the wall, the cable will be up out of reach unless on a ladder, csn anyone help ? Thanks


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Why are you using 6mm cable? Just run it through conduit if you want extra protection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

6mm? That seems like overkill?


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

I’m sure some 4mm hi tuf cable would be ample for lighting. 

Pretty sure it’s all I’ve used for my unit. 

I used 6 for a hot power washer


----------

